# IS THIS TRUE?



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

TGK said:


> *Lyf*t is a Value Added Service. The_* AI*_ determines the quality needed...if your car does not smell like (not your fault) cigs...you would get better riders and better tips...more tips you recieve is seen by the_* AI*_ as a better ride...better ride gets better riders. The same is true for drivers who get lower or no tips...typically get worse riders...who have lower ratings and tip low or never. *YOU ARE STUCK IN THE AI CATCH-22, unfortunately you are stuck in the down spiral!!!*


I found this in another thread. IF Lyft a "Value Added Service" does the Make and Year of my car matter? I drive my 2007 Chrysler Sebring should I get a newer car a better car? Maybe I should have water available? Please let me know what you think?


----------



## Det Olok (Jul 14, 2016)

GumballWaterson said:


> Value Added Service


Truths you shouldn't know. Questions you shouldn't have to ask.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

GumballWaterson said:


> I found this in another thread. IF Lyft a "Value Added Service" does the Make and Year of my car matter? I drive my 2007 Chrysler Sebring should I get a newer car a better car? Maybe I should have water available? Please let me know what you think?


Just out newest cars will attract extra pings, but I drive a vehicle that is priced at less than 4000$&#128513;
Pings not much of a issue( most of the time).
Too many drivers out on the road , so you will have some wasted days &#128521;
Do not buy a new expensive car and drive for .60c/mile.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

GumballWaterson said:


> I found this in another thread. IF Lyft a "Value Added Service" does the Make and Year of my car matter? I drive my 2007 Chrysler Sebring should I get a newer car a better car? Maybe I should have water available? Please let me know what you think?


That's Lyft for you.
100% dedicated to screwing drivers.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

Det Olok said:


> Truths you shouldn't know. Questions you shouldn't have to ask.


What the F does this mean? I'm looking for answers. Should I buy a new or newer car? what type sedan or XL? what make would you recommend?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

No, you should not buy a new car for doing x.
Get a good used car, and this will make sure that your costs are locked.
Don’t worry about the other Ants...just take care of the pax and the pings will find you. 
It is not a perfect plan😁


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

GumballWaterson said:


> I found this in another thread. IF Lyft a "Value Added Service" does the Make and Year of my car matter? I drive my 2007 Chrysler Sebring should I get a newer car a better car? Maybe I should have water available? Please let me know what you think?


First of all, **** the water BS. I rarely get asked for water and if they do, I just tell them that Lyft hasn't send me any cases yet. If you get a new car, make sure it isn't exactly "new". 3 year old car is perfect for this work and 4 year old car if low mileage.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

GumballWaterson said:


> What the F does this mean? I'm looking for answers. *Should I buy a new or newer car? *what type sedan or XL? what make would you recommend?


Are u sure you're a RS driver?
most drivers look for answers how to pay their cell phone &#128241; bill
or afford a stick of gum


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

No you shouldn't buy shyt just to please riders... And don't give them water or anything else... They need that shyt stop at 7/11 and let their ass buy whatever they want... We offer rides from A to B.... Nothing else.. stop giving a damn what these sorry ass companys want... Your car qualifies for both U/L .... Drive, get paid... Stop worrying about these sorry ass passengers...just give them a good ride... End of story...


And the guy answered u correctly...

Truths you should know
And questions that don't need to be answered....

F Lyft and Uber... Get yours..


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

GumballWaterson said:


> Maybe I should have water available?


Yes. Each afternoon I fly in for my pax bottled Alpine dew that has been delicately carressed from the leaves of mountain ferns by beautiful Swiss maidens.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

There is an age limit on the car that you can use. It varies per state. Have no idea what state you are located.
I do not serve water, candy, gum or anything. Just give the a safe ride in a clean car.
You can go to the Lyft home website and find out.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GumballWaterson said:


> I found this in another thread. IF Lyft a "Value Added Service" does the Make and Year of my car matter? I drive my 2007 Chrysler Sebring should I get a newer car a better car? Maybe I should have water available? Please let me know what you think?


The only value that I can see is the pax getting from point A to point B, everything else is pure BS.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh it’s definitely true I bought a new Infiniti for rideshare and I am getting so many pings it’s wild


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Oh it's definitely true I bought a new Infiniti for rideshare and I am getting so many pings it's wild


??Sargassum??


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

GumballWaterson said:


> "Value Added Service"


You need to learn the When, Where and How of Ride Share before you worry about your car. I did not write this reply to be taken out of context and apply other thoughts to its meaning, it is merely a look at *AI* Ride Selection Behavior.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

GumballWaterson said:


> ??Sargassum??


No it's not. I make a lot of money doing this


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

maxroyalty1 said:


> No it's not. I make a lot of money doing this


Hope you get rich mate. Mashallah


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Hope you get rich mate. Mashallah


Already did with this



maxroyalty1 said:


> Already did with this I made $175k a year with this


I'm Jewish so you're mashallah can go packin'


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Already did with this
> 
> 
> I'm Jewish so you're mashallah can go packin'


 Chill mate. Be nice

I ko


maxroyalty1 said:


> Oh it's definitely true I bought a new Infiniti for rideshare and I am getting so many pings it's wild


ve when people are new with Uber or Lyft and are so delusional. Can't wait for you to come here next month complaint how you can't make the day or your car payments. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

mashallah


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

OCBob said:


> 3 year old car is perfect for this work and 4 year old car if low mileage.


That's still way too new. At 3 or 4 years, you are basically trading the resale value of your car for cash.

At least a ten year old car is perfect.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes. Each afternoon I fly in for my pax bottled Alpine dew that has been delicately carressed from the leaves of mountain ferns by beautiful Swiss maidens.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

GumballWaterson said:


> 2007 Chrysler Sebring should I get a newer car a better car?


The cheapest car that still allows you to access the platform is best. I'm guessing the Sebring is paid for so you're kicking ass already! Use it till ya can't.

Do not offer water or candies. It's a transparent brown nose maneuver that riders disrespect. Be nice. Be careful. Have fun.

Ratings do not matter! A 4.70 in a 2007 Sebring earns the same money and has the same access to rides as a 4.95 in a 2020 RAV4! Which keeps more money? The one without a car payment!


----------



## Det Olok (Jul 14, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Ratings do not matter! A 4.70 in a 2007 Sebring earns the same money and has the same access to rides as a 4.95 in a 2020 RAV4! Which keeps more money? The one without a car payment!


uh no, you got that wrong.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Det Olok said:


> uh no, you got that wrong.


Uh, you're wrong noob! Recognize ya betters and grow. It doesn't matter what you've heard or believe, my post is truth wrought by experience!

There's a lot of misinformation out there. Most initiated by Uber so your ill informed contradiction of me is forgiven. Just think twice next time lest you embarrass yourself further. Good day sir!


----------



## Det Olok (Jul 14, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Just think twice next time lest you embarrass yourself further


Well, before* YOU DO EMBARRASS* yourself further, I joined this forum about the same time as you (smart people check before speaking) and I have been DRIVING since January 2014, during my time I also was a Beta App Tester and Consultant for Lyft, not trolling on this forum as you seem to have a lot of time to do. Recently Lyft has added additional protocol to their rider/driver selection that promotes those drivers making an effort (vehicle and rating, as well as the ability to self supervise) and riders that use the service more frequently with higher ratings. Some of the protocols include matching drivers with riders who have chosen favorites, avoiding drivers who have lower ratings and may possibly ignore the ping. Those drivers are paired with like kind riders. Some people have called this a "Value Added Service", but I believe it is just good Business to insure their Future as the Rules begin to change across the country. The cream will rise to top and continue, while others may be forced to find new earning scenarios.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Maybe Lyft rewards people w newer cars,w more pings. It's more wear and tear on the new car. Rates are always dropping,it seems smart to use an old car that still qualify for this gig.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Det Olok said:


> Well, before* YOU DO EMBARRASS* yourself further, I joined this forum about the same time as you (smart people check before speaking) and I have been DRIVING since January 2014, during my time I also was a Beta App Tester and Consultant for Lyft, not trolling on this forum as you seem to have a lot of time to do. Recently Lyft has added additional protocol to their rider/driver selection that promotes those drivers making an effort (vehicle and rating, as well as the ability to self supervise) and riders that use the service more frequently with higher ratings. Some of the protocols include matching drivers with riders who have chosen favorites, avoiding drivers who have lower ratings and may possibly ignore the ping. Those drivers are paired with like kind riders. Some people have called this a "Value Added Service", but I believe it is just good Business to insure their Future as the Rules begin to change across the country. The cream will rise to top and continue, while others may be forced to find new earning scenarios.


Yep..it's all in their algorithms'. Someone a few months back even posted the Patents they have to match PAX with Drivers based on VEHICLE , music, likes, dislikes etc... these were variables along with a hundred other.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

tc49821 said:


> t's more wear and tear on the new car.


I lease (all payments and costs are deductible) a new Dodge Caravan SXT, 12 month/24000 mile lease (love power side doors) every year at the end October. I use the Cash Back to as down payment to reduce the cost and usually pays all of the over mileage costs too. My payment is $482 monthly, I have barely any maintenance, just brakes and 1 or 2 Mobil1 oil changes each year, and car washes.

I do very well, In the Winter I get constant rides, about one to one Lyft to XL.In the Summer almost all rides are XL

The Last two years I have seen a monumental Increase and I am sure my attitude and my vehicle choice is a factor. However I am sure all drivers get _commensurate_ activity.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Det Olok said:


> *YOU DO EMBARRASS* yourself


I said good day!


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

I serve Fuji water to my Lyft lux cistomers. Huge tips as a reward. Smartest decision I’ve made. Getting $20 bills left and right because pax are shocked to see it offered


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

GumballWaterson said:


> I found this in another thread. IF Lyft a "Value Added Service" does the Make and Year of my car matter? I drive my 2007 Chrysler Sebring should I get a newer car a better car? Maybe I should have water available? Please let me know what you think?


I drive a 1979 Pacer and get plenty of Lyft rides. Rohit thinks it's a 2009 Pacer so don't tell him.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes. Each afternoon I fly in for my pax bottled Alpine dew that has been delicately carressed from the leaves of mountain ferns by beautiful Swiss maidens.


That seems excessive - the bottled water I put out during warm weather costs me $0.09 (nine cents) from BJs...and it sometimes SAVES me an annoying stop at a C-Store for a drink.

To each his own.


----------



## Clyde Kadielihoper (Jan 29, 2020)

GumballWaterson said:


> I found this in another thread. IF Lyft a "Value Added Service" does the Make and Year of my car matter? I drive my 2007 Chrysler Sebring should I get a newer car a better car? Maybe I should have water available? Please let me know what you think?


No they let you drive as long as it is 2005 or newer.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Another Ant said:


> That's still way too new. At 3 or 4 years, you are basically trading the resale value of your car for cash.
> 
> At least a ten year old car is perfect.


Many cities won't accept it. My car is a 2013 Nissan and 3 to 4 years has a good amount of depreciation on it. I also assume the person won't dare to do this full time and uses the car for personal time too.


----------

